# 4516



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

"brokenimage WHAT'S" The Going Price On Them With 2 Extra Mags ! :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Going price" on what?
You didn't include a link.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The 4516, Steve. 

He must have been too excited to post a link or give us more info.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Going price" on what?
> You didn't include a link.


 Should Have Put S & W 4516 , At Lease I Put It In The Correct Make n Model # :smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

borris said:


> Should Have Put S & W 4516 , At Lease I Put It In The Correct Make n Model # :smt033


Are you asking for the going price, or about to tell us what it is? 

If asking, try ArmsList.com, Gunbroker.com and a few others to get a picture. There is no Kelly Blue Book.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Still not enough information. Buying, selling, trading...what are you stating about this gun? :watching:


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

I lean more toward the later models with the dual recoil springs, IMO, they feed a bit more reliably. I never managed to get my 4516-1 to work well enough to fully trust it. However later models -2,-3 yada yada seem to be much better in the reliability department.. Around here any SW .45 model will go in the 450 to 550 price range.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

my 4516-2 is super reliable...


----------

